# changer icone mac os X



## Kaiz (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voila, je suis l'heureux proprietaire d un mac book , que je trouve magnifique et j'aimerai faire quelque petite custom.

En effet, j'aimerai pouvoir changer l'icone de mon dossier : utilisateur/name
j ai donc crée un alias, et l ai mis sur mon bureau. 

la j ai telegarger un icone macbook.png et ai reussi à changer l'icone en faisant : Pomme I et copier coller l icone. 

Par contre, j ai recup une icone, qui à un fond blanc, c est l'image d un mac book.
Pas tres beau sur mon bureau cause du fond blanc de l icone. 

Ma question est donc: j aimerai savoir si vous connaissiez des site, ou lien, pour telechaerger des icone pure pour mac, des beau icone de macbook et autre . 
dans le style de l icone : HD MAC et non des png avec des fonds d image blanc..etc

voyez vous ce que je veux dire ?? 

MERCI Par avance. 

​


----------



## MamaCass (10 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Tu devrais faire un tour sur le forum "Customisation"

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## Kaiz (10 Octobre 2007)

oui oui j y suis allé voir. Mais y a surtout les consignes et procedure pour changer d'icone etc. par contre pas de lien vers des icones sympas. 
SNifffff


----------



## kisco (10 Octobre 2007)

Kaiz a dit:


> oui oui j y suis all&#233; voir. Mais y a surtout les consignes et procedure pour changer d'icone etc. par contre pas de lien vers des icones sympas.
> SNifffff


les liens vers les choses sympa sont dans le sujet "Vos coups de coeurs" 

et un des gros sites du genre est : http://interfacelift.com/


----------



## Kaiz (10 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup. Je regarde dedans.Je pense avoir trouve bonheur


----------



## MamaCass (10 Octobre 2007)

Sinon y'a &#231;a aussi 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203

Faut chercher un peu hein...


----------



## koeklin (10 Octobre 2007)

En plus d'interfacelift il existe aussi des sites comme
yellowicon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




pixelgirlpresents


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2007)

J'adore leurs coussins sushis, aux filles 
Je transf&#232;re.


----------



## GJM-Bx (5 Septembre 2008)

kisco a dit:


> les liens vers les choses sympa sont dans le sujet "Vos coups de coeurs"
> 
> et un des gros sites du genre est : http://interfacelift.com/



Voir aussi 
7500 icones à télécharger : http://wydstudios.com/blog/mega-coleccion-de-iconos-mas-de-7500/


----------



## Fondug (11 Septembre 2008)

Perso, je trouve que l'utilisation de CocothumbX est vraiment du pur régal pour créer trés simplement tous les icones que l'on veut. Et à partir de là, y'a plus d'limites


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de découvrir cocothumbx, j'aime bien... 

par contre en solution payante (mais pas excessive), je préfère *Picturesque*


----------

